# Mold Growing On Back of Tegu During Hibernation?



## carcharios (Dec 22, 2010)

I just checked my two tegus and my female has some mold growing on her back - the mold is greenish bluish in color. The cyprus mulch may have been too wet and the bin isn't airing out well enough as the holes I drilled were probably too small to allow decent passage of air and evaporation.

I left the lid ajar now so as to promote more air movement. However, my question is this; is the mold bad? It's only on her back and the male, who is also in the same bin has none on him. Could the mold be growing on her dead skin and therefore not an issue? Just curious if anyone else has ever witnessed this.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 22, 2010)

I know it's not good to wake up the Tegus when they are hibernating. But if the mulch is so wet that some mold can grow then I would wake them up. Give them a bath, clean out the enclosure and put some new mulch in there but just mist it down enough that it's moist to the touch not to wet. If the mulch is to wet and they are in the mulch for to long they can get a upper respiratory infection. But I would see what others have to say about this. But this is what I would of done. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with txrepgirl ..... Clean the enclosure and give them both baths ... Maybe call the vet and ask what could be put in the water as a treatment .Maybe some surgical scrub ??? Benidine sp ..


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 23, 2010)

If/when you bathe them do not use warm water, as this will increase their metabolism. Using water the same temp as hibernating conditions will help keep the Tegus asleep.


----------



## AB^ (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldnt bother with the bath. Try to wipe it off. I see no point in the bath, other than disturbing the animals more than need be. Remove them, clean it out use drier substrate. The end


----------



## carcharios (Dec 24, 2010)

Is there a gently mold cleaner that I could use on her skin that wouldn't hurt her? Perhaps a vinegar solution or alcohol solution? I am not going to go with the bath - I'll probably just remove them quickly and change out their mulch to drier cyrpus. The stuff in there right now is way too moist. Maybe that's why they're laying on top of it and never burrowed under it?


----------

